# CONTEST: Lantern Marines (prize money involved)



## DasOmen

Welcome ladies and gentlemen, to the Commissar Ploss approved Dasomen's Art Contest for the Lantern Marines Chapter. a custom chapter of space marines Created by, well me, Dasomen. 


for possible legal Reasons i decided against using other well established chapters such as the space wolves or the ultra marines. dont want games workshop sending me a nasty little cease and desist order. though if one is receaved, i will honor it. also if i receave a ceace and disist order from a confirmed member of games workshop, i will first post it here, but also want to let you guys know that at that point i will be unable to provide componsation for the contest.

But onto the meat and grits! the stuff you guys are realy clicking this thread for. the Prize money!

i am offering a prize out of my own personal funds of 100 US dollars to the winner of this contest. the entries will be judged by a number of judges and a winner will be selected. this winner receaves and may do with what they choose, 100 US dollars. 

now onto what you guys are drawing. 

i have created my own chapter of space marines, the Lantern Marines. for those of you who dont want to read over a massive thread, here's the info link.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97737

for those of you who dont mind reading more... here ya go.

Chapter Name: Lantern 

Rites of Selection: Exposure and Challenge Trial

Exposure:characters that underwent an exposure trial before being accepted into the ranks of a chatpter's neophytes are often stoic and dour in the face of discomfort and adversity, uncaring of environmental ills that others would find insurmountable. they are unmoved by challenges of crossing mountains, wading through sucking swamps, plunging into snow storms and many other such environmental hazards. some even seek out such challenges seeming to prefer life in the wild compared to that in the watch fortress.

Adventure seed for Exposure: at his discretion, the GM might decide to award the player character a bonus in situations similar to those in which he underwent in his trial. this should only be done when a mission's success or failure is at stake, the battle brother drawing on his inner reserves and the lessons learned during his trial to overcome the last hurdle before attaining the objective.

Challenge:characters that underwent a challenge trial before being accepted in the ranks of the chapter's neophytes are often possessed of a highly developed sense of their own superiority. instead of superiors they often regard the officers of their chapter and the deathwatch as equals, especially those rare few who actually bettered the brother they challenged. this rarely manifests itself as outright insubordination but it can occasional cause tension. even the psyco-conditioning every neophyte endures cannot totally erase the notion that the battle brother is equal in skill if not rank to his superiors and he is never afraid to question their orders if he feels they are ill judged.

adventure seed for challenge: the battle brother that the character fought his challenge against appears in the game as a senior NPC, perhaps a watch captain or a senior member of another kill team. is there any lingering resentment between the two or did the trial actually result in them having a supreme trust and respect for one another? perhaps the only way to find out for sure is in the field, when the life of one is in the hands of the other.

why was the chapter founded?: Counter (rebels)

when was the chapter founded?: 26th founding. M738

Progenitor: dark angels

Genetic Stock Purity: a new generation
(attempts have been made to "breed out" real or perceived flaws in the progenitor's gene stock. introducing some divergence. such chapters often go onto define their own traditions and write their own histories, looking forward to the future more than back to the past. some links may be maintained with the progenitor chapter but it is just as likely that the new chapter strikes out entirely on it's own. characters drawn from this chapter follow all the rules for those drawn from it's progenitor, but are not tied to the progenitor's chapter demeanor.

Chapter Demeanor: See, but don't be seen
( the battle brother understands well the value of maintaining a silent, unseen vigil on the foe, striking only when his target is at it's weakest and most vulnerable. the chapter stalks the night and the shadows, approaching the foe from unanticipated quarters before disappearing once more. such chapters foster patience and wily cunning in their battle brothers, and regard as rash and unsuitable those who charge headlong into combat.

Gene Seed Deficiencies: Oversensitive Occulobe
the organ that allows the space marines to see in low light conditions has become overly sensitized, working exceptionally well in the dark but suffering in full light conditions. the character can see in total dark as if it were merely low light, and low light as if it were full light. however should he remove his helmet in full light conditions he will suffer -10 to all awareness tests.

Gene-seed Deficiency manifestation: the oversensitive Occulobe manifests itself by turning the eyes florescent, causing them to glow. this glow is so intense, that even with a helmet on, the lenses of the marine's helm seem to have pupils.

Chapter Flaws: Pride in the colors, Chapter Cult
Pride in colors: while all chapters take great pride in their badge and livery some take this pride to such an extreme that they regard anything that hides them as a form of cowardice. they wear their colors proudly and make use of back banners the better to announce their presence on the field of battle. such battle brothers may baulk at the deathwatch's tradition of painting over it's member's armor when the apocryphon oath is taken. some have even refused to do so, serving only a short time with the deathwatch before returning to their chapter in bitterness. others have, in time, overcome their hubris and earned a place in the annals of the long vigil. 
Chapter Cult: every chapter venerates the emperor in it's progenitor's primarch and it's own hero according to it's own traditions. some of which are wildly at odds with the tenets of imperial creed. this particular chapter has developed ritual practices so extreme or exotic that even fellow space marines baulk at the site of them. such practices range from gristly sanguinary rites to dark victory celebrations, and are perhaps best left to the imagination of the player. a battle brother serving in deathwatch may have to conceal the worst excesses of his chapter's cult, even from the closest members of his kill team. and practice them in seclusion lest he grave offense or disgust.

Chapter Cult Extreme: the lanterns participate in ritualistic dance, song, and practices on the eve of every battle. these events are similar to the space wolves drinking before a battle, however while food and drink is around, it is not the center of attention. the music played is drastically different from what most would expect. the chants, the notes, everything is much harsher, and caries a very different tone. so intense is the ritual that marines are known to hallucinate and receive visions. the ritual continues until one marine receives a vision of the emperor and his great battles. ritualistic fights during the event are also known to break out frequently. in battle, marines are known to start singing, firing in a particular rhythm, or acting out to the music that was played without them realizing it. therefore the songs played are carefully considered and planned out depending on the battle to come. a song of standing your ground in defense against a horde does no good when you're on your enemies heels whilst mounted on a recon bike. the collection of skulls and spinal cords is also rampant. the skulls are polished, cleaned, and put to use as speakers and vox units. 

Characteristic modifier: equally famed for their skill with both blade and gun, space marines from this chapter are highly sought after by the deathwatch. space marines of this chapter gain a +5 ballistic skill and +5 weapon skill.

The Chapter's Heroes: Techmarine Gannon Drive, hero who lead a glorious campaign against a rebel army, defeating the foe and bringing back an entire sector the light of the emperor despite a ever present ork invasion that was later driven off with the aid of Chaplain Iron hide, who together breached the defenses of the ork waagh's main fleet, and infiltrated the command ship, slaying the ork warboss in valiant hand to hand combat. the heroes still live to this day despite an assassination attempt by the officio assassinorum. to this day, the chapter laughs at the officio assassinorum every chance they can. 

Home World: Ocean hiveworld Servalst.
Relationship with home world: Direct Rule. the chapter rules over it's homeworld and subject peoples directly, and it's leaders are regarded by them as figures of ultimate authority. it is comparatively rare for a chapter to involve itself in the practical considerations of administering it's home world, and even when one does so, the more prosaic details are often left to the chapter serfs or leaders from the population. the advantage of direct rule is the chapter can enforce every element of it's will upon it's subjects, sharpening their development the better to produce promising aspirants in times of outright war, the space marines may take direct control over the world's military, sometimes even dispatching it's officers to serve as generals among the lesser armies.

Servalst is exceptionally clean for a hive world, with pollution and waste levels monitored extremely closely so as not to contaminate the ecosystem. the hives are either floating atop the water in vast floating cities, or at the bottom of the ocean. 

how closely does the chapter follow the codex astartes?: Unique Organization.
in order to recover from past losses, the chapter blatantly ignores the 1000 limit stipulated by guiliman. estimated strength fluctuates between 1000 to 1500. the chapter does what it feels it needs to do to fend off a tyranid invasion.

Combat Doctrine: Siege

Specialty restrictions: the chapter's veterans are not restricted to the first company. 

Special equipment: Totemic charm: this chapter has strong beliefs in the icon of their chapter and would never be caught without it. (intricate tattoos, necklace, ext). 
ModifiedWeaponry: most if not all of the chapter's weapons come equipped with a flame lobber. this device lobs a incendiary glob of gel at a target location much like a grenade would be fired out of a grenade launcher. the acceptations to this are the chapter's melee weapons. however most of their melee weapons include flame in some way. for this purpose most standard ranged weapons (bolter, flamer, melta, ect) can be considered combi weapons as the "grenade launcher" aspect is physically built into the weapon and not snapped on as a afterthought. also, the chapter lacks true flamers, instead a twin linked flame lobber replaces this. flame lobbers use a special mix of flamer fuel that is treated and prepared by the techmarines of the chapter.

Beliefs:Honor the Ancestors

Chapter Status: Fluctuating. currently fending off a tyrinid invasion. chapter fluctuates too rapidly to acquire a accurate count.

Chapter Friends and Enemies:
(friends) Adeptus Astartes Chapter Space Wolves/ Dark Angels. 
(enemies) the tyranids, heretics, Ork Waagh (Gazznagull's Waagh band)

Battle Cry: Never Give Up, Never Surrender, for it is better to burn out than fade away!

Heraldry: an embroidered Lantern inside of a hollow triangle. the lantern is white, the hollow triangle is red, and the background is black.

Livery: 
Helmet Color: Blazing Orange
Chest Color: Pitch Black
Pauldren Color: midnight black
Grieves: Blazing Orange
Gauntlets: Left Abyssal Orange, Right Mythril silver
Tabbard/robes: Embroidered with various "Tribal" designs. (black and white)
Veteran Markings: Sterling Silver helm with Tribal designs around the eyes as if to denote flames. the designs are in a florescent glowing orange. 
Backpack is noted having two lanterns of varying design on either side. the design of the lantern is dependent on the type of marine, a scout marine has different lanterns than a tactical marine, and a assault marine has a different lantern than a devastator. 










more images will be posted as they are made available.

Chapter Advances:Honor thy wargear

Special Notes
the lanterns refer to their priests as Kahuna. this is mainly their home planet's tribal nature influencing them. same tasks, same everything, no real difference other than imagery, just different name. 
veterans, or venerated members sometimes call themselves kahiko when around members of their own chapter. they however refrain from this around other chapters.

aspirants and neophytes are called kako`o.

these are common names for members coming from their home world or one of the home world's moons.
Lapu
Lama
Makua 
kanaka
lewa
poma
Keiki
pepe
kama
Nui
Iwi
Mele
niu
Paniolo

Forgeworld Luminos: forgeworld Luminos is a lost forge world. the loss of this world was a dire blow to the lanterns and the act of recovering artifacts from this forgeworld's vaults is involved in the trials for the chapters veterans. in order to become a kahiko, a marine must venture to this world and recover three items. anything from power armor to weapons may be recovered. 
Luminos pattern weapons are all combi weapons. featuring the main weapon and the flame lobber special weapon the chapter is "known for". these items are known to put off a soft light and actually glow with intricate designs and patterns. Liminos was known for it's devastating flame weapons. their ability to craft even melee weapons that would use flames. these items include but are not limited to the mighty magma hammer, a variant of the thunder hammer that burns like magma and is known to set it's foes ablaze with a single strike. the flaming chainsword, and the inferno fist, a special power fist which bathes it's victim in flames upon impact. 

the forgeworld was subsequently lost to the tyranid swarm that invades the chapter's subsector. the lantern marines sacrificed over 800 marines and a quarter of their fleet to retake the forgeworld. while the marines drove off the the nids from the planet, the damage had been done. now feral nids roam the planet's surface and forges, forever cut off from the hive mind. this lost forge world is a stain on the chapter's honor, but they seek to put it to use still, deciding to instead use it as a proving ground for their veterans. 

Forgeworld pele: Pele is the replacement forgeworld the lanterns make use of after the loss of luminos. it's halls, it's surface, it's everything, from mountainsides to it's valleys are a constant reminder of the chapter's battles as each forge on the planet is dedicated to a great hero, or a great battle. heros from other chapters are also represented here via Pele's moons which are also put to work as forges. the four largest forges are forge Russ which has grown to consume an entire moon, the moon of Pelu XV is now just commonly refereed to as Russ. forge Ironside has grown to the size of a starport, it's orbital elevator aiding in the production of the chapter's fleet. forge Drive has been turned into a proving ground for the chapter's vehicles. And last but not least forge Gullman, is noted at being a particularly moody forge. it's products are noted at refusing to work if their paint is ever changed. this includes armor, weapons, and vehicles. paint may go on orange and the other colors of the chapter, but it dries a brilliant blue that almost has a mirrored finish. 

Pele pattern weapons are all combi weapons. the combi weapon's second weapon is always the flame lobber. everything from bolters to melta guns are equiped with the flame lobber. the chapter's Pele pattern flamer is also produced here. not a standard flamer in any regard it resembles a small version of a heavy flamer in appearance. this weapon lobbs out the fireballs like an automatic grenade launcher. what the weapon lacks in the standard flamer's prowis, it makes up for in range. the heavy variant of the pele flamer has two sets of barrels and resembles a flack cannon.

========================================================

now as to the specifics of the contest. this contest will also hopefully be open to a select number of deviant artists. but here are your categories, and yes, they are graded against each other. so not only are you competing against everyone in your category, you're ultimately in a contest against everyone else as well. because until we get other people who wish to add to the pot, i only have the funds to give out one big prize of 100 bucks..

Category 1: Mini Mayhem
mini mayhem consists of our valliant minature artists going all out to create 3 seperate minis. these minis are the chapter master of the lantern marines, the Techmarine Gannon Drive and the Chaplin Iron hide. crafters here have a psudo free reign but must keep to the chapters colors when making these three heros. Entries into the mini mayhem catagory must also include the unit's specific wargear. 

Catagory 2: In the darkness of night
This is a drawing or a painting of a gathering of Lantern marines fighting in the dead of night, only their lanterns and their eyes light the way. they are beseiged on all sides by tyranids. this artpeace must contain at least one Veteran of the chapter. 

Catagory 3: Heavy Metal In The Night
this art peace should capture the lantern marine's strange ritual. much like the space wolves they're a tadd odd in this compared to most chapters. please see the chapter cult section of the chapter for more information. if you've ever wanted to draw space marines rocking out, this is one way to possibly get paid for it.

Category 4: The Relic IS MINE!
this image should reflect a soon to be veteran's trial for veteran status where they go down to the lost forge world and recover three artifacts. in this image, the space marine should be fighting valiantly to recover one of the artifacts. it can be in his clutches and he's fending off the feral tyranids, or he can be battling a piratically strong one to reach one of the tyranids. now please keep in mind that a soon to be veteran still has the mythril helm of the veteran, however they only have one of the eye markings compared to the full veteran's 2. 

Category 5: FOR THE EMPEROR! FIGHT ON GUARDSMEN!
this artwork should show a single space marine bolstering the lines of guardsmen so that they may fight on against a staggering force. the type of marine is up to you. 

Category 6: my light burns for thee
this dark image should be rather minimal. the lantern marine should be barely visible save for a outstretched arm with his lantern, part of his combi bolter/weapon, and his glowing/blazing eyes. 

Category 7: but i wanted that kill!
a lantern marine chaplain comes to the unexpected aid of a chapter of your choice, killing the piratically troubling foe for the besieged marine by striking that marine with a guitar fit for battle. 

Catagory 8: In Fires You Shall Burn!
this image is of several devastator marines armed with the lantern marine's special heavy flamer. the devastators are unleashing a surprising amount of "fire" upon their foes. please remember, these are like automatic grenade launchers and thus arc. 

anyone who signs on as a judge is allowed to post 2 additional catagories for our entrants to attempt. please note you are not restricted to one entry, you are welcome to join as many categories as you feel you can handle.

anyone wishing to enter this contest. Please PM me with the title :it is better to burn out than fade away: with what catagorie(s) you wish to partake in


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Look out! I'm a judge. :spiteful:

nah, seriously, my best to everyone, and i dont be shy! step up! It's good money on the line!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Midge913

What kind of time frame are we looking at here Omen?


----------



## DasOmen

i havent set one up yet. i need a few entries to ... well actualy enter before i set up a time frame. for the moment, just assume 2 to 3 months. that may change to more time for you gits if we get more people


----------



## papa nurgle

The possibilities of this are amazing and i would kick myself (brutally) if i did not at least attempt this. all i can say to you is thank you. my only question is a matter of discerning what mk power armor they wear and whether the higher ranking marines have certain patterns that differ from the norm? because you mentioned their pride in colours and their hit and run tactics, i am unsure as to the physical markings of their armor. given that they prefer to see, but remain unseen, would something smooth, with a sense of caressing menace be more appropriate as opposed to outlandish and brash adornment?


----------



## DasOmen

ah that's where we get into it isn't it. with this chapter the mark it is reveared as much as the older marks. every day marines (bad term i know) wear the mark 7 and 6. but the mark 8 is as much as a status symbol if not more than say a mark 4 . as for the markings? oh they love their markings. they may have origionaly been a sneaky sneaky chapter, but due to the war with the tyranids, they've had to switch over to a seige mindset. so when you're thinking markings and patterns and embroyderments, please refrence tiki markings or similar styles, as well as gothic markings (norm for marines), and just try and have fun with it. 

so for instance, say you have a sargent (not a veteran sargent). he'd possibly have one of his pauldrens embroydered with the pattern. 

now as far as see but not be seen, they are very much dirty fighters. they dont care about the codex, they fight to survive, and they fight to win. if that means kicking dirt in a orks face to tymporarly blind him, slam your hand into his neck, rip your helmet off to spit acid in his face and then kill him by stabbing him in the eye? yeah they'll do that and more. 

so out of the inspirations i'd recomend. i'd recomend looking at tiki/hawaiian stuff, i'd recomend looking at gothic styles, not gothic i'm dark and gloomy but the actual style itself, and i'd recomend looking at say heavy metal or rock. if you make the chapter master look like ozzy ozzborn, glasses and all, buddy you just got bonus points. as a tidbit of extra info. these guys brand themselves with tattoos as a cultural thing to relate to the people they recruit from, this is also reflected on their armor as well. these are full arm and sholder tattoos. so if a marine has a tattoo on his arm, it's a sin to cover that tattoo up. the only way to get around it, is to have that tattoo coppied to the armor that covers it. if they loose a limb, and that limb had a tattoo, and they get a new one (mechanical) the tattoo is etched into that new limb. this makes them ... kinda difficult to get to submit to deathwatch. it's possible, but oh boy does the machine spirit of the armor get pissed.

please remember also, our judge hasn't given you his two options, and they could be anything from you creating rules for the chapter so it can be used via table top. to you creating aditional fluff for the chapter, to other imagry. 

you guys also please remember, you're creating the first ever image for this chapter. words can only do so much. they have a very tribal feel to them almost. they also love their fire. so please keep that in mind. all of their guns are combi, as they all have that flame lobber added to it. hell they dont have a thunder hammer, they have a magma hammer. 

for the imagry i highly recomend looking at Hawaiian tattoos, as that could help a bit for some of the designs either on their tunics, or their armor. 


any other questions or concerns?


----------



## papa nurgle

none at all. thank you so much for the info. i shall get to work!:grin:


----------



## DasOmen

i would really like to get some more entries in this so we actually have a avid competition here! we have one person who's confirmed their entry into this. mind you i have no idea which option he chose, but still! we need more people for this! no win by default here...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i dont think we need anymore categories.  We're good with what we got. please enter! it's well worth it!

CP


----------



## MidnightKid333

The Ozzy Osbourne thing sounds pretty badass. \m/ 

With 2-3 months until the contest is over, I am almost certain that you will get more people to join. Maybe you could advertise on other popular forums like warseer or even CoolMiniOrNot. I bet there are plenty of people on that site that would love to join.

I put the link to this thread in my signature for some free advertising, so for now just stay optimistic.

and btw the "My Light burns for Thee" Chapter doesn't sound that bad. Maybe I'll try some sketches and come up with something. You can enter me in, but only if I may choose to leave the contest, incase I never get around to it. 

side question: does the media matter? I was thinking charcoal and conte or pencil crayons or something, but I'm not sure what you want? (can it be digital? Photoshop?)


----------



## Serpion5

Hmmm... I generally write better than I draw, but I may give this a go. 

Category 2 seems interesting...


----------



## DasOmen

you are free to use whatever media you can for it sir! if you want charcol use charcol (it's a tad messy though) if you want paint, use paint! crayons? odd but use that wax!

the only thing that's media specific is the mini area...


and no no my fair commissar, i dissagree for only one reason though. unknowingly and unentionaly, i have damned an entire group of our board from entering this contest and declaired extermanatus on them for not including a option for them! and that group is our scenery experts. i will be asking for your help as a judge to help create a option for our scenery buffs and our methodical and marvalous fluff buffs as well! so if you dont see what you want yet and you still want a chance, check back soon! there may be two more fabled chapters for you to choose from.


----------



## Serpion5

I intend to sketch, then photoshop. Knowing me however, the sketch will look better. :laugh:


----------



## DasOmen

well, we've got some time... so ya can enter both if it makes you feel better serp. 

oh and to answer the lil bit bout advertizing on other websites. what you lot do is up to you, aint got no controll what others do to push this contest. i just know, i've already tried deviant art... havent got a whole lot of responces there... makes me somewhat sad. i wish we could get some people from deviant, but aparently they need a bit of convincing. so if you lads and lasses wanna give it a go and poke your favorite artist, feel free. but i'm all poked out with the deviants. have any idea how many replies i got back and simply got laughed at? all too many my friends all too many. but fear not, my squad moral has not been broken, still working on inviting one last group of people! those who have won yet another award here will receave a PM from me... begging them to join. yes, i pester... but it is for the greater good of this contest and this forum!... so of we go to see the wizzard, the magical wizzard of... ah zog... wrong bit dere... 

EY GITS WHO DEM WON DAT DERE *Order of the Artificer awward*.. Shiny bit what look like diz ere dingy-> below ere






 *WAAAAGH! ERE WE COME TO GET YA!
*


----------



## Serpion5

I didn`t even notice it on that site.  

I`ve been on dA for about as long as Heresy. Tell me, is my entry legal if I post it there (using dA as an imageshack)? 

Or would you prefer if I post it on Heresy`s own gallery? I ask because if i can I`d like to kill two birds with one stone. My dA gallery is not as extensive as I would like it to be.


----------



## DasOmen

serp what you do with your pics and who you decide to host them with, be them deviant art, imageshack, heresy online... or photobucket, is completly up to you and i leave that up to you. legal implications are a bit of a grey area here. again already stated that if the boys over at gamesworkshop contact me and say no go... and i can confirm that they are in fact gamesworksho... well then it ends... already stated that before for legal reasons. however as much of the fan stuff that they let go on i doubt it will be much of a problem. (so says my rather large roomie) (at least i'm honest about that... you'd rather i lie to you?)

so yes, while i may be a fourm clown so to speak and i try to get a laugh here and there... the kind of laughing just for clarity sake... that i've been getting from deviantartists who i've been inviting to this?,,,, not the kind i'd normaly look for. it's good when they're laughing at my jokes... not so much when it's this whole thing that i'm trying to do that they're laughing at. "you're prize money doesnt even cover my fee for my lowly stuff!" is one nice example... and mind you that's me being nice and modofieing what i've heard from 4 people in a row (wont mention names.. as i said, i'm being nice here)


----------



## MidnightKid333

I guess I'll do what I can to come up with something for the contest then. Chiaroscuro lantern death scene of a lantern marines last words as he falls to the ground... 

Something along those lines xD

I have pondering this for quite some time: what is that thing in your avatar?

btw, that shiny medal adds a whole lotta motivation to get started. O_O I just hope mine is half-decent (when compared to serpions and the others).

[edit] I did a sketch of some ideas and have hit a problem that I would like to address. What's the appearance of their lanterns? Traditional Coleman lantern? Wire frame? Rounded circular lantern? With a handle? On a staff? Gimme some thoughts here please. My hands are your hands.


----------



## DasOmen

my avatar is actually desert punk staring at junko's breasts. or more acurately a reflection of juneko's breasts on desert punk's face mask.

one example you could use is this.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=poe ghost&order=9&offset=48#/d479da9

the lantern not the poe. 
as far as other possible designs, perhaps a Gothic looking lantern. so square or diamond shaped with a handle on the top. these lanterns ardent just simple lanterns. they're also crude power weapons for use in dire emergency situations. but when you're drawing these lanterns, try and keep the various themes of the lantern marines in mind. higher ranking marines, ones who've achieved veteran status, or venerated veteran status may have more ornate lanterns. so while the shape may remain the same, it would possibly have more of a tiki feel to it.

http://chamber-gallery.deviantart.c...amio-16273715?q=boost:popular tiki lava&qo=41

ok bad example i know. but this is something you guys should have a bit of fun with.

as far as the metal goes, that just means i'm also inviting everyone who won it. doesnt mean i'm giving it out XP. 

so the things to keep in mind when you're making the lantern marines

Glowing eyes
Heavy metal (80s metal)
Tiki (Hawaiian art and designs for tattoos and what not.)
Gothic (it's kind of the core of the space marines. 
Maori art. will be posting some here soon
and that their progenitor is the dark angels. so they still wear the robes and tabards. but their tabbards and robes are covered in the tribal designs of their homeworld.

http://www.tattoohunter.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/motifs-maori-polynesien.gif
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/006/8/c/Super_Maorio_Tattoo_by_r_w_shilling.jpg

as far as the medal there... i cant actualy give that out, just gonna go pester those who have it and see if they dont want to get a peace of the pie.


----------



## MidnightKid333

hmm.. Geometric lanterns with geometric shapes? seems achievable. I have no idea how 80s Metal and hawaiian tiki designs will collide, so this will be interesting.. 

I have some experience with tribal work, so the picture of the shark is a familiar style. If you want to see some of my small tribal stuff, its in my artwork log (in the sig).

maori art looks interesting aswell. I am planning on doing the picture for number 6, so I don't think their robes would be showing. 

as for some questions about that, you mentioned their combi-weapon. Do you think it would look more asthetically pleasing if he had a sword or something close combat oriented like that? I did some gun sketches and it didnt look right imo, but if you want a gun, then its totally do-able. any info on their gun plz? im assuming you just want various tiki/hawaiian/tribal design stuff all over it, kind of resembling to this. (so basically just heavy carvings, that kinda thing)

its a shame you cant give out the award, but the money, helping you out and just the experience of it all is enough of a reward imo.

btw i youtube searched Desert Punk and it looks pretty awesome, I think i will be watching a couple of their episodes from now on. (anime boobs :victory


----------



## DasOmen

as for the gun, not exactaly. the guns can have so much more than one would expect to see on a bolter. 










that for example, rather old blow gun, but it's the same principle. for a blow gun you just need a metal or bamboo tube, not all that ornate extra bit. 

or this, a las gun.










the weapons themselves only need so much, but the ornate nature of them that goes beyond simple metallic designs in them makes it all that much more. try and have fun with it a bit, that's all i can realy say on it. you have the basic idea of a combi bolter in your head already, now add a distinct tribal aspect to it. i'll get more images when my net stops freaking out


----------



## MidnightKid333

wow, I never would have thought of ancient blowguns. You are a fluffy genius, sir.


----------



## DasOmen

here's some more images for you guys to use as refrences. i dont own em, and they're just things you could find on your own, this is just a guiding hand is all.

just notice one thing, how all the added extra bits arent nessassary, how it can still funcion without them, but with them, it gives the weapon all that more personality and flavor.

http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/282/5/b/weapon_tester___fredrika_by_dinmoney-d4cdnre.jpg

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/110/d/7/ashigaru___musket_by_dinmoney-d3eg7em.jpg

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/028/b/5/gun_jingu_bang_by_ntocha-d3880e6.jpg


----------



## DasOmen

i'm going to request a Sneak Peak day here on october 31st. in the honor of all hollows eve lets have our entrants post up a sneak peak of what they're working on possibly for pointers or feedback. perhaps if all goes well i can give out a pilimanary reward of 25 bucks US for this.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll try to have something presentable by then.


----------



## MidnightKid333

all I have are some really really rough sketches.. 

[EDIT] threw something together recently, Where should we post these samples? (when the time comes, of course).


----------



## MidnightKid333

DasOmen said:


> i'm going to request a Sneak Peak day here on october 31st. in the honor of all hollows eve lets have our entrants post up a sneak peak of what they're working on possibly for pointers or feedback. perhaps if all goes well i can give out a pilimanary reward of 25 bucks US for this.


It still needs a background. what do you suggest I make it?


His shoulder pads are behind him. The person on the ground is a guardsman and the lantern marine is my depiction of an assault marine. what do you think of the scythe? I added it just for the hell of it, since it wouldn't be very efficient to beat the enemy to death with a gibson ES 355. The guitar also only has 4 strings. I hope thats not too big of a problem. I guess its a customized gibson 355 to play like a bass?? lol









*Guitar detail* (thoughts?)









*The Robe*
the marks on his leg can either be engravings or claw marks or whatever


----------



## Serpion5

My scanner isn`t quality enough to show my sketches without inking them first, and i`m not at that stage yet. Sorry DasOmen.


----------



## MidnightKid333

all I did was take a picture >_<

and btw I think serp has me beat if hes inking them, but in the end its all Omens choice 

And seeing how I had mine submitted on the date, then I should win the 25 bucks by default..


----------



## DasOmen

i never realy award anything by default. if i did and someone was counting on no one else to post anything, they could get 25 bucks by drawing a few stick figures.


----------



## MidnightKid333

do you have any suggestions for the background of my submission? It _was_ supposed to be submitted for pointers or feedback, after all.


----------



## DasOmen

well for starters the scale of the armor segments is just a pinch off. also wondering why he's attacking a guardsmen, they're both on the same side


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

Hmmm, I know I'm a bit late, but you know what? I think I'll give this a go!

So the vibe I'm getting is Hair Metal Marines with an Islander origin, a short temper, a fusion of past and present with a unique organisation! 

I FREAKIN' LOVE IT!

I'll do a few sketches first just to get a feel of it, then maybe either flesh them out or make the models....Haven't decided yet...

But dude, I gotta give you props for the initiative, great ideas and implementation!


----------



## MidnightKid333

Would you prefer if I changed it to a tau model or some other Xenos race?


----------



## DasOmen

that or possibly change the guardsmen to a heretical guardsmen, such as a chaos cultist. this would involve only minor changes all things concidered and you wouldn't have to erase it all, only make a few additions and minor erases.


----------



## juddski

is there a chance you could post the colour scheme of the armour ?
or have you done that and i've missed it?


++edit++

:read:just read your description
(should've done that in the first place :blush


----------



## DasOmen

on the pluss side we're getting new members... but there are several things that are concerning to me


#1 i understand more than most would think that good art takes time. the resources needed, the time and effort needed, and the time to set varries greatly. you can do a quick and dirty job but there are issues with that, i dont want to have our members be forced to do a quick and dirty job.

#2, the good commissar has yet to post his option for our writers or our scenery builders.... also concerning. i'll pester him more about that

#3 as more people join i grow more concerned about the time remaining, as at the end of the month pretty much the contest comes to a close.... i wonder if this is enough time for our new joining artists.


----------



## juddski

:shok:
i'm a bit confused with the sort of look your trying to get ,do you want standard marine with your colour scheme? orange/black/tats ect or do you want a bit more? hair/ top knots on helms? or is the ozzy ozbourne look for the marines without helms/bare headed type thingy .
sorry if these are no0b questions but i'm trying to get the right image in my head before i put pen / paint to paper :crazy:........BTW,
did i mention i'll have a go at the comp if that's ok? :biggrin::biggrin:

,i also think if you can give as much time as possible? then you might get more entries?:scratchhead:


----------



## DasOmen

think of standard marines with bits of extra stuff to em. so i dont want to say more flamboyant because that's not acurate, but to say that they differ greatly is a understatement. the whole ozzy thing is only for the chapter master. 

but the whole feel of the chapter is just slightly diffrent, the codex literaly means nothing to them.

their look reflects their projenatior the dark angels, they wear robes and tunics, and everything els, cowls and the sort, hoods, ext. but instead of a plane color those articles of cloth and clothing are decorated with a dizzying array of tribal patterns and art. 

the tattoos arent just painted into the armor, it's almost like the tattoos are carved into the armor, but there is not structual loss to weaken it. mostly because the armor is just that much thicker. the diffrence betwene a standard lantern marine and a standard space marine is like night and day. 

here, take this example. 

a ultramarine and a lantern marine stand side by side. their armor is the same mark, they're the same rank within their respective chapters, and they're both fairly new. with their helmet on their choice in hair is covered. but there are key differences.
(mark 7 aquila)
the ultramarine is bare bones, his armor smooth, no chips or dents, it seems to gleam with perfection of military dicipline and adherance to the codex. there are no needless additions it's just as any other space marine. he's just finished his armor's integration and has yet to see combat in his power armor. now mind you he's been there as a scout, but not as a true marine if you catch my drift.

now we have the lantern marine and imidately the diffrence is clear. the armor seems thicker as if to componsate for something, but that somethign becomes evident when you look to the carvings and painting in the armor itself. the armor is literaly littered with the tattoos of the man who wears it. even without the tunic or robes a lantern marine differs greatly. two lanterns hang off of his backpack on either side enshrouded in a power field and laced with inscriptions and holy scripture denoting the task given to the marine and what roll he fills. a tactical marine's lanterns differ from a devastator, as do a devastator's lanterns differ from an assault marine. these lanterns are not just decoration, they serve purpose. long ago during the lantern marine's creation, it was devined that the marines of this chapter would have to face the darkest of dark and bring light of the emperor to the most desolate and dim of areas. these lanterns are blessed with the emperor's light and are anoited each day on the 13th hour by a priest and a chapalin alike. now in contrast if you follow the web of lies RP you should notice that makua's lanterns are growing dim and seem to flicker, this is because he has not saught out a blessing in so long, they are not simple lanterns for look, they also serve as a weapon of last resort in a lantern marine's darkest hours. also a normal marine's eyes on the helmet do not shine, they simply exist there as lenses. a lantern marine's lenses are much darker in shade, but when worn they seem to ignight and shine, a hot glow in the center of the eyes like a pupil of an actual eye shines brightly for all to see. the weapons as i've also stated prevously differ, not only in the notion that they're all combi, but also in the notion that they are far more decorated. if you take the standard marine arasties pattern bolter and you take a lantern marine pele pattern bolter, you'll notice the difference right away. as the pele pattern reflects a bolter only in function, the appearance of it is dramatically different to deal with the extra embroyderments and decorations. 

now you take veterans and you compare the difference. obviously with the above notion of just standard marines you see the difference, but the key difference for a veteran and a normal marine is when you get down to it, most of the time the helm if it's required... or they just like the helmet. for a lantern marine, they most of the time require a helm unless they have some specially designed or crafted glasses to shield their eyes from the light.

a standard ultra marine veteran has a white helm with golden laurels compared to the blue helmet of his brothers. 
in similar contrast a lantern marine has a mythrill helm but has no laurels. instead tribal flames are painted around each eye. these flames use a special paint that seems to bond with the machine spirit of the helmet and causes the paint to become luminescent, thus glowing in the dark or dim and depending on the machine spirit of the armor, even causing blood splatter, oil, or other blockages of these markings to almost seem to burn or sear away. this isn't odd when you look at the specs for some armor internal systems, in order to keep marine's armor clean i've found a number of methods that various chapters use, including the ultramarines which seem to suggest that they use isolated electrical currents to "burn off" blood splatter or cause it to evaporate, so the notion that it's being visibly burned off in this isolated area isn't exactly all that obscene of a idea. but the lantern marines also differ in one additional aspect as they recognize those up for the title of veteran, the aspiring veterans or the nominated veterans depending on who you talk to and at what time, also have a different helmet to denote their status. while not full veterans yet it's a symbol of honor that the chapter bestowed upon these people. they get the same mythril helm of a full veteran, but only one eye is painted.


----------



## juddski

cheers Das ,thanks for the info ,:so_happy:
pm you about more?:shok: questions:blackeye:


----------



## DasOmen

it's almost november 11th guys and girls. that means three things
A: it's almost the day america got a big black eye and got all onry about it and decided to shove a boot up the ass of the middle east.
B: it's almost skyrim's launch date...
C we only got about 20ish days left for this contest! 

shitty part is we still dont have those two extra slots...but i'll be working on that.


----------



## Serpion5

:scare: 

I should be well finished by then.


----------



## juddski

20 days? ,should be okk::victory:
(if i can just get this orange right:wild: )


----------



## MidnightKid333

hmm.. 20 days? I will have to stop procrastinating and fix my submission. I doubt I'll win with juddski in the contest, but I mostly just entered this contest for the hell of it and just to have something fun to do. Good luck to all. 

btw, I cannot wait to see Serpions submission. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Serpion5

midnightkid333 said:


> I cannot wait to see Serpions submission. It sounds amazing.


So... No pressure then.  



Anyways, here`s what i have so far. Bear in mind this is a rough sketch given inks. At this point, chapter iconography is absent, and there is no sense of lighting or motion. I`m hoping I`ll be able to address that in Photoshop.


----------



## juddski

> I doubt I'll win with juddski in the contest


thanks for the compliment but don't be so sure ,
i'm really struggling on this :wild:
Serpion5,good start


----------



## Serpion5

Photoshopping this is proving more difficult than I imagined. 

So, if my efforts amount to nil that sketch will have to suffice as my entry.  

I will let you know by the deadline.


----------



## DasOmen

only a few days remain people.


----------



## Serpion5

Das, for now assume that sketch as my entry. 

The lighting effects are simply not working as I want them to. Sorry.


----------



## DasOmen

hope you guys are making your finishing touches. don't have much longer till the Dday here boys and girls. 

come the end of the month we will have a winner for our First Semi Annual Lantern Marine contest. 

that's right, i plan to have this contest at very least once a year, and depending on how things are going, at least once a quarter. 

all Entries must be "uploaded" to here in the form of a post in this thread.


----------



## DasOmen

pens down people. all entries are due by today. and there is no win by default here, all entries must be submitted by midnight tonight! a winner will be selected after that.


----------



## Serpion5

My above sketch will have to do.  

Could not figure the lighting, maybe if I`d had more photoshop instructions I could have. But them`s the breaks. 

Good luck to everyone! :victory:


----------



## Serpion5

?



.........


----------



## DasOmen

i just have one question... how could people forget about winning 100 dollars when they entered a contest that required active, ok semi active.... participation? i know we had art! i got a bit of it via PM... i still have the money, im looking at it right here in a onvelope. come on people.


----------



## Serpion5

PM everyone.


----------



## juddski

heads up..
sorry das ,the company i work for is changing all the hours/shift patterns and structure ,and i was nominated to represent them and havn't had any time..(too busy argueing with HR and management )


----------



## DasOmen

ok so this thing kinda flopped a bit. people fergot about the due date. but lets see what we can do about that. 

now the 100 prize is still up for grabs pending EVERYONE who entered submits their art here on the forums in THIS THREAD by the end of the month after this post.

now onto the next contest.


----------



## juddski

it would seem we've all missed the boat :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

juddski said:


> it would seem we've all missed the boat :grin:


there is another one.  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=104443


----------

